# Wireless Surveillance for Outside of Home



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Totally new to outside wireless surveillance for home security.

What are some of the good systems?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Take a look at Amazon. Also, don't forget X10.com. They have a myriad of wired and wireless cameras and accessories.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

From X10, I gather, all I need are a few IP cameras.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

And note, even a 'wireless' camera needs a wire for power. Handy not to run coax for the signal, but I've had to explain to a few clients wireless is not totally wireless.

And it's usually easier to get power in a crawlspace or attic than sometimes having to run coax all around the house.


----------



## ts7 (Nov 1, 2011)

gov;3200600 said:


> And note, even a 'wireless' camera needs a wire for power. Handy not to run coax for the signal, but I've had to explain to a few clients wireless is not totally wireless.
> 
> And it's usually easier to get power in a crawlspace or attic than sometimes having to run coax all around the house.


That is not entirely accurate... There are a lot of solar-powered wireless camera options available. Personally, though, I would still opt for a hard-wired option which is generally going to be more reliable.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

gov said:


> And note, even a 'wireless' camera needs a wire for power. Handy not to run coax for the signal, but I've had to explain to a few clients wireless is not totally wireless.
> 
> And it's usually easier to get power in a crawlspace or attic than sometimes having to run coax all around the house.


Both my front porch and my back deck have power I can easily reach.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

This Model from Smarthome is a pretty cheap way to get started. Wireless, except for power, built in web server. They have an outdoor model as well.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've used that model (also from x-10) in a friend's home for their granddaughter's room. With one of the dynamic dns services they can view it from anywhere on their phone or browser.

I've also used the outdoor unit from x-10 but I may have gotten a lemon.

I've also used higher end PTZ (pan/tilt/zoom) from ACTi and Vivotek. The weatherproof enclosure is generally more expensive than the camera!

If you need more distant wifi coverage check out the Nanostations (G and N) from Ubiquiti. At ~$80, they can be an access point or bridge. I have a half dozen of those to cameras and wifi for a guest house on a friend's 350 acres.


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

You would have better choices in IP cams if you omit the wireless being built into the camera if you want decent quality, especially for something going outside. You can add whatever wireless radio you like to any wired IP cam to make it wireless.

Dennisj00 brings up some good brands in both cameras and wifi gear (ubiquiti not their cams though). Acti has many new models that are much more affordable than brands like Axis or Mobotix which are premium IP brands. Many IP cams are available in 1-5 megapixel. 640 x 480 is roughly 0.3 MP about the quality of an analog camera. 

Do your research on user reviews as some of the cheaper cameras can be real junk and many should not be used outdoors. But if all you need is a way to pull up live view images and are not concerned about quality they can be fine. Some of the cheaper brands like Foscam and X10 are more like toys than surveillance equipment. 

Do you plan on recording?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The cameras I mentioned above sometimes require ActiveX or give snapshot views on smartphones / iPads. There is a good iPhone / iPad app, LiveCamsPro, that allows realtime streaming from a large population of camera brands.

There's also email alerts triggered by motion and recording features to a FTP server if you want those. Both brands also have their own server software for additional functionality.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

don't try to use motion trigger on outside cams.. clouds, trees blowing, animals, bugs.. all will false trigger it to death..
I have a pc with a geovission card in it (added benifit of recording).. I use actual motion detectors (like ones used for security systems) to trigger them.. still get lots of cats and raccoons but at least it's not for every tree branch that blows in the wind..


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Been using a this one for awhile

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16881523041&Tpk=home security&IsVirtualParent=1


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

wingrider01 said:


> Been using a this one for awhile
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16881523041&Tpk=home security&IsVirtualParent=1


How do you like it overall?

How do the images look at night vs. day, does it switch into black and white for low light conditions?


----------

